# Pinarello Catena



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wandered thru Richardson Bike Mart this morning (the biggest bike shop I've ever seen) and of all the bikes in there, this one caused me to stop dead and jerk my head around. It's that beautiful in person.










The photos really don't do it justice... this bike looks like a piece of fine jewelry.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

Shiny.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sweet. Price?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Occasionally, someone will post a pic of a bike and I'll think: "That's so beautiful, I think I'd be afraid to ride it.". This is one of those pics.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

My two most favorite qualities: sexy and shiny.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I saw the Catena in S. Hampton and fell in love with it. At $1000 it was a little steep. I ended up with the Wilier that I posted on. I liked the Crome lugs but the drop out is much better on the Wilier and at $750 I couldn't pass on it.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

i may be being a bit picky but for $1k why not, right?

on an old-school -styled, chromed lugs, fork & stays, frame i do not want a sloping toptube...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Beats anything I see at Waterfrd. What's not to like - it's beautiful. and it's Italian Pinarello. If I had the cash I'd drive up north.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

The threadless stem reminds me of a beautiful woman who got a boob job and those huge fake lips.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

FlynG said:


> The threadless stem reminds me of a beautiful woman who got a boob job and those huge fake lips.


yep, needs a quill desperately...


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

It looks pretty and all, but there are two things that stick in my craw about this one. I don't like the fork design (reminds me of a cheap uni-crown) and those lug lines are _ugly_. They look like uncut Pacenti Artisans. Blech.


Scratch that. Are those bullet ends on the fork blades and stays? What the hell?! It's shiny and all but this bike has now fallen from track bait to beach cruiser. For a grand I'd rather build up something else. This bike is like looking at Betty Page wearing Nancy Reagan's wardrobe, or Nancy Reagan wearing Betty Page's. Either way, it's just wrong.


----------



## y2kcorvette (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I ordered one today. Will post pics once i get it, should be some time next week.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

y2kcorvette said:


> Well I ordered one today. Will post pics once i get it, should be some time next week.


Where do you live? Maybe we could swap bikes for a few rides. I'm still torn between the two bikes but I had to pick one. I do like the Wilier but that Catena sure is shinny.


----------



## y2kcorvette (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm down here in central Florida. Very flat riding, so I thought this may be nice for training rides. Were are you at?


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

y2kcorvette said:


> I'm down here in central Florida. Very flat riding, so I thought this may be nice for training rides. Were are you at?


I'm in Detroit area. Who did you order the Catena from?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

was the BoB Dogma 2 with SR EPS and Boras still placed in front of the black cloth against the back wall?


----------



## y2kcorvette (Aug 15, 2010)

I ordered mine from our LBS.


----------



## seannyd (Jul 10, 2011)

I ordered mine and finally got it, not sure why it took so long to get (almost 6 months). I am in Canada, maybe that is why. Pictures definitely don't do it justice. Mine is the red Catena. It's the first SS for me and I love it. When it's dry out it is the bike I ride. Definitely worth the money in my opinion, I now own an Italian bike and a SS, 2 things I've wanted for a while.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations on a wise purchase. Two birds with one stone. Post a photo of the red!!


----------



## y2kcorvette (Aug 15, 2010)

LBS called today, my new Catena is in! Will be picking her up Thursday. Pics to follow


----------



## seannyd (Jul 10, 2011)

I would post pics but this is only my 2 forum post, I need 10 before I can post a pic. Y2Kcorvette what color did you get and did you get road bars or flat. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics. Mine is in my living room and I touch it every day, sounds weird I know. If I can't ride it everyday I will see it and touch it. Lol. Have fun with the ride and enjoy picking it up at the bike shop.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice!! Is it made in Italy or Taiwan? For 1K, it must be a Taiwan bike.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cheap*



Oxtox said:


> yep, needs a quill desperately...


I bought a threaded chromed steel fork for about $100.


----------



## arevuar (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------

